# Newest babies



## molurus73

These are my newest babies. This is the first time I have ever purchased fish with the intent of breeding. Wish me luck. I guess I have passed that "If they spawn, they spawn" era, huh? Addictions.


----------



## Troy McClure

Absolutely beautiful! Makes me want to go back and snatch up those four red spotteds...doh!

Is that one of the acylic tanks Cincy Discus has for sale? Looks like you just have a couple sponge filters. Anything else?

Best of luck with breeding!


----------



## molurus73

Nope, just a 20H with a Krylon blue background. Only one sponge filter and a heater in there. I wrap my tanks with reflectix so it kind of acts as a mirror on the sides. I like it because it reflects the blue really well and I don't even have to paint the sides. I really, really like the blue background vs. the black I used to use. Seems to open it up more and lighten up the fish. I guess I will see when I get my planted stuff up and running again. I have read it gives more depth to an aquascape.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Jim your sick. So much has chaned sense you sold me your tank, and it hasnt been all that long.  So much for not having the time to raise and bread discus.


----------



## molurus73

I don't have time to raise and breed discus. I just have an unhealthy addiction. Whoever said they don't have time to do a line of coke or throw back another brew.  Just kind of takes over.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

And you have time, mental apacity, to work with all those additions artyman:


----------



## Troy McClure

Speaking of coke...

Today is payday! I may head to Cincy Discus and get those Red Spotted Greens after all... They are about an inch bigger than the Tefes. Is that going to be a problem, Jim (or anybody)?

Now I'm thinking about a 75gal amazon tank for the Tefes and using the Red Spotteds for my 85gal.

This is going to ruin me.

My only salvation is that they have sold them already.


----------



## MatPat

Plants and Discus, freshwater tanks don't get any more expensive than that do they


----------



## molurus73

Go for it. They would be fine as long as the tank is big enough for them all to get along. How are they all doing anyway? Good I hope.


----------



## Troy McClure

Finnicky and skitish as all hell. Only eating bloodworms and some beefheart. I'm guessing they are still a bit freaked from the change of venue even with most of the sides covered up so they can't see me walking around. 

I'll call Cincy Discus tomorrow and see if anybody will be there Thursday afternoon.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Now you just need to start breading and ill buy form you guys, help support the addictions. 

At least I know that not only do I not have the time, im way to lazy to breed them. [smilie=l:


----------



## JRJ

I saw that Cinci Discus was having a sale. How much, or rather, how little are they going for? Against my better judgement, I've been thinking about trying 2-3 in a planted tank if I could find some that wouldn't be so fussy. I've read somewhere that Brown are the hardiest, least tempermental and that Green Leopard are one of the hardiest hybreds. Is this true or am I dreaming again?

-Russ


----------



## Troy McClure

Hey Russ - most of their tanks had 20% off tags. My Lake Tefes are pretty small, so they were only $15 or $20 each plus 20% off. I'm going to call them here shortly to see if I can visit tomorrow.

Jim - Good news. The picky pigs finally went for some of the First Flake! They actually followed my hand and came to the top and nipped at it. They must of thought I was giving them bloodworms. I don't think they ate much but most of them at least got it in their mouth before blowing it back out.


----------



## molurus73

Awesome. They will get there. Some take longer than others.

Russ - most of their fish are 20% right now. They do have some really nice older juvies to adults that I think would do well in a planted tank environment. Juvies usually are a little more skittish when changing places. I have noticed the older ones do much better. Let me know when you guys are going. I may have to go up there and stake my claim on the red melons I have been eyeballing.


----------



## Troy McClure

Anybody up for a Saturday trip? I called them about an hour ago and left a message asking if I could come up tomorrow. If they call back, great...if not, I'll go up Saturday and hope they still have the ones I want.

Jim - have you seen anybody locally that has blue diamonds?


----------



## molurus73

Not that I know of. Gulf Coast Discus just got some in. I think they are like $15 each. We could split an order and split shipping.  

http://www.gulfcoastdiscus.com/available_4_sale.htm

Real nice guy to talk to.

Jim


----------



## Troy McClure

It could be the pictures but their blue diamonds look a bit pale. Is it the flash?

Can we just go to Rocky Mtn. next Saturday? PLEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAASE?!?!?!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Why not road trip up to detroit? I hear Great Lake Discus has some beautiful fish.


----------



## Troy McClure

A little bit more of a drive, but I'd be down with that as well. I'll email them for a current stock/price list. I'm waiting on a list from Rocky Mountain and will post it once it arrives.

Are there any discus breeders in Nashville?


----------



## MatPat

Nice lookin fish Jim! I need to get to your place and see your new Discus breeding setup. How soon before you start offering them to the public? I see quite a few posts on GCAS asking for Discus breeders


----------



## JRJ

Troy McClure said:


> The picky pigs finally went for some of the First Flake! ... I don't think they ate much but most of them at least got it in their mouth before blowing it back out.


I'm wondering if I'm cut out for Discus. I won't be able to give these kids any special attention. I futz with my tanks all the time - have my hands and (and arms) in the tanks, uproot plants, rearrange, etc. Will I be able to put these fish in a tank with plants and tetras, feed them dry, freeze-dried, frozen, (no special beefheart mix) and not pamper them, without killing them?

-Russ


----------



## molurus73

Absolutely. As long as you get young adults to adults. And you don't mind the occassional missing tetra. They will happily eat flake and frozen. I have not tried freeze dried but I imagine it would work as well. Do a water change at least once a week and you are good to go. A lot of people say daily or every other day. My experience with adults: once a week and mine bred happily in regular tapwater. Older fish are not as temperamental as juvies.


----------



## JRJ

Thanks for the encouragement Jim.

-Russ


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Russ, 

My understanding is wilds are also very hardy, however they can be more expensive. I was told you are going to pay for a good discus one way or another. Raise them yourself and put in time and money, or pay for someone elses time. :-k And thats why i do not have discus yet.


----------



## molurus73

Really depends on where you get your wilds from. Some can be had as low as $30 to $40. Also depends on what you like.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

I like these..










Tefe Green, Beautiful fish if you ask me.

Found a thread on Simply Discus a while back on wilds and feel in love with these. I think its because I really like yellow.

The thread can be found here... http://www.simplydiscus.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39957&highlight=wild+greens


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

These are also very nice










Last post of the thread posted above.

http://www.simplydiscus.com/forum/showpost.php?p=260884&postcount=209

For those of us who are all about Discus right now, that thread has some beautiful fish!


----------



## Troy McClure

I picked up four more Tefe Greens today! Jim was there (surprise surprise...) Of course, I don't think he ever actually leaves. He probably just drives around the block then goes back in.


----------



## JRJ

OK. I'm part of the club. I must have been there just after you. I went for the bargain basement outlet and got two Turquoise and one they didn't have an idea of what it was. I could care less, it's a beautiful fish.

-Russ


----------



## molurus73

Whaddaya mean? I-I-I have no idea what you are talking about. :noidea: 

Bwahahahahahahahah! :twisted: :twisted: And another one bites the dust.


----------



## Troy McClure

They're paying you under the table, aren't they Jim. Covert Cinci Discus agent gathering assets.

I think my Tefes will be much happier as a group of 10. There are now four medium size and six smaller size so that should help spread any agression as well as give them more security.


----------



## molurus73

Awesome. Hope that works out for you. Post up some more pics once they are settled.


----------



## MatPat

Troy McClure said:


> Jim was there (surprise surprise...) Of course, I don't think he ever actually leaves. He probably just drives around the block then goes back in.


You mean you guys don't know???

With the house remodeling going on at Jim's house, he decided to move the family into the back of the Cinci Discus building! Jim liked it so much there that once Cinci Discuss gets all of their stuff cleared out, Jim's family is moving in! They are now going through with remodeling their house so that they can sell it and have more money to spend on tanks and Discus.

Why do you think Jim has been on such a Discus kick lately? He wants us to buy all of Cinci Discus' fish so they can get moved in sooner!


----------



## molurus73

And that way I won't have to move as many fish. Just leave them all there. Drats. You foiled my plan.


----------



## Troy McClure

Are you going to be renting out space???


----------



## molurus73

How are the tefes doing Erik?


----------



## Troy McClure

I just got back from Tombstone Studio in Nashville and they are doing fine. My mom would come over after work, drop in some frozen bloodworms, add water, a little AmQuel, whatev. The automatic feeder worked like a charm and the tank is actually quite clean. Tomorrow they will get a well-deserved water change.

BTW, Nashville is tiny compared to Cinci...traffic and roads are way worse, too.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

Troy McClure said:


> I just got back from Tombstone Studio in Nashville ...BTW, Nashville is tiny compared to Cinci...traffic and roads are way worse, too.


But the music scene is astronomical compared to here. Were you a tourist or recording? It's hard to believe that there are worse drivers than in Cincy and you can't blame stupidity on the roads.

Enough talk. When are you guys going to have Discus fry? I want to see some first hand!


----------



## Troy McClure

True, music is far superior in Nashville but it is predominantly Country and Christian. There is a pretty good rock/punk/hardcore scene but I wasn't able to experience their scene. I was only a tourist on Wednesday night...the rest of the time I was guest engineer/producer.


----------

